# [FreeNAS] Trouble installing Unison for file Syncing



## chris89629 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi,

I'm brand new to it all and not sure if I posted this in the correct section so sorry if it's not.

I tried searching all over for any type of solution and can't find anything   I'm running FreeNAS 9.1.1 on VirtualBox, BTW for testing purposes before I set up the real thing. I'm trying to install Unison to sync files between computers and after I un-package the tar.gz successfully and run the `make` command I receive this error:


```
"Makefile.OCaml", line 328: Missing dependency operator                         
"Makefile.OCaml", line 330: Need an operator                                    
"Makefile.OCaml", line 336: Need an operator                                    
"Makefile.OCaml", line 347: Need an operator                                    
"Makefile.OCaml", line 352: Missing dependency operator                         
"Makefile.OCaml", line 353: Missing dependency operator                         
"Makefile.OCaml", line 354: Missing dependency operator                         
"Makefile.OCaml", line 358: Need an operator                                    
"Makefile.OCaml", line 359: Need an operator                                    
"Makefile.OCaml", line 360: Need an operator                                    
"Makefile.OCaml", line 362: Missing dependency operator                         
"Makefile.OCaml", line 364: Need an operator                                    
"Makefile.OCaml", line 366: Need an operator                                    
"Makefile.OCaml", line 369: Missing dependency operator                         
"Makefile.OCaml", line 373: Missing dependency operator                         
"Makefile.OCaml", line 376: Need an operator                                    
"Makefile.OCaml", line 381: Need an operator                                    
"Makefile.OCaml", line 386: Missing dependency operator                         
"Makefile.OCaml", line 388: Need an operator                                    
"Makefile.OCaml", line 393: Need an operator                                    
"Makefile", line 371: Missing dependency operator                               
"Makefile", line 375: Need an operator                                          
make: fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue                               
[root@ccurtincom1 /mnt/disk/bin/u]#
```
I thought that maybe it was a problem with OCaml so I tried using wget to fetch the newest version and install it but it can't resolve the host, or any host for that matter. I'm really not sure what it is. I downloaded the newest version of OCaml manually to try and install it and after running `./configure -prefix /usr` I received the error:


```
Configuring for a i386-unknown-freebsd8.3 ...                                   
cc: not found                                                                   
Unable to compile the test program.                                             
Make sure the C compiler cc -O  is properly installed.
```
 I tried to install regardless of the error and received:


```
"Makefile", line 15: Could not find config/Makefile                             
make: fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
```
 It feels like nothing's working. I read one person say that maybe such things have to do with the DNS server? I've also read to try gmake but that doesn't get recognized. Sorry if I'm unclear about anything, just would like to get unison set up and syncing.. but can't get past installing it first! Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 4, 2013)

Disclaimer: PC-BSD DesktopBSD *FreeNAS* NAS4Free m0N0WALL pfSense ArchBSD kFreeBSD JabirOS topics.


----------

